# Bruce Lee Interview on



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 26, 2002)

Bruce Lee interview on Amc tv. It is around 9:55pm CDT on Friday Night the 26 of July for anyone who wants to watch it.
Bob :asian:


----------



## sweeper (Jul 26, 2002)

it will be back on at midnight PT incase anyone wants to catch it.


----------

